# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Eski Türkler'de Ilim

## atoybil

ESKİ TüRKLER'DE İLİM 


30.000 YILLIK PİKTOGRAMLARDA PROTO-TüRKüE 
Hatırlanacağı gibi, OGüL-OKUS ifadesi BİLGİ ve TECRüBESİ ile yücelen demektir. BU-KİSİ ise, ASYA'da görülen ilk insandır. Bu resim ve yazılar, ORTA ASYA'nın ilk insanlarından olan PROTO-TüRKLER arasındaki böyle yücelmiş kişilerin, bilgilerini taşa dökmelerinin sonucudur. 

FRANSAğda 30.000-20.000 yıl öncesine ait RESİMLER, keza AFRİKAğda RESİMLER bulunmasına rağmen, hiç yazıya rastlanmamıştır. RODEZYAğda, CEBELİTARIKğta, İSVİüREğde ve ANADOLUğda (üATALHüYüK) bulunan RESİMLER de yazı ögesi taşımaz. HİNDİSTAN ve HİNDİüİNİğde de bir proto-yazı yok. 

Ama çok sonraları ortaya çıkan ve M.ü. 3.000 yılında yaygınlaşan SüMER üİVİ YAZISIğnin kökeni, ve PRE-MISIR işaretleri bu bahsettiğimiz ORTA ASYA RESİM-YAZIğya dayanmaktadır. AMERİKA kıtasında resimlerde de, bu AVRASYA harflerini görmekteyiz. üİNğin Büyük Okyanus kıyılarında kurulan medeniyetin OK halkına (TüRK) ait olduğunu, Moğolistan tarihçileri tesbit etmişlerdir. TABIGAü (PRE-üİN) dilinin pek çok kelimesi PROTO-TüRK kökenlidir. 

üRNEKLER (Birincisi üİNCE, ikincisi PROTO-TüRKüE): 

üğİ= Güü, İüİ= Güü, 

VU = MEVCUT OLMAMA, UYUV =CANLI OLMAMA TAO= ATUV 

CHİNG-CHğİ= TOHUM GüCü, İüİN-İüİ (BİR şEYDEKİ ANA Güü) 

YİN=İYİN(İYİM-ON), YAN= OYIL (OY-ONIL) 

Proto-dünya insanının hiç biri, ORTA ASYA üGüL-OKUSLARI kadar AKIş ON Oş (AKINIş ) üARKIğnın farkına varmamıştır. Bu halkın resimlerinde ezoterik bilgi yanında, her şeyi gerçekçi bir yaklaşımla değerlendirmeyi de görmekteyiz. Güneş, ay, dağlar, yıldızlar, hayvanlar, ağaçlar, hatta boşluk dahi KİSİ-OĞLUğnun hayatını ifade araçlarıdır. 

Eğer bir üGüL-OKUS duvar resminde GüNEş çizilmiş ise, bu onların güneşe taptıkları anlamına falan gelmez. Güneş, TANRI kavramının ana unsurlarından olan ENERJİ-Güüğün en önemli sembolüdür. Bir DAĞ resmi, manzara olarak çizilmemiştir. DAĞ, yeryüzünden göklere uzandığı için mukaddes güçlerin sembolüdür. AT (NAM-AD-İSİM) kavramı AT ile, İT (İTİCİ-UYARICI Güü ) kavramı İT (KüPEK) ile anlatılmıştır. Yani, çok basit bir şekilde anlatmak gerekirse; yanyana bir İNSAN, bir AT, bir KARTAL resmi varsa, bu büyük bir ihtimalle BU ADAMIN ADI KARTALğDIR anlamındadır. 

Renklerin kullanılması da öyledir. Güneş ışığı spektrumda sıra ile KIZIL, SARI, YEşİL, GüK(MAVİ ) ve MOR olarak görülür. Kürtlerin sözüm ona kendilerine mal etmeye çalıştıkları, KIRMIZI-SARI-YEşİL renkler aslında binlerce yıldır Türkler tarafından tercih edilen ana renkler olmuştur. Halen de Anadolu Alevileri, Orta Asya Türkleriğnin giyimlerinde KIRMIZI-SARI-YEşİL veya KIRMIZI-SARI-MOR ön plana çıkar. 

Renkler belli bir dalga boyu ile alakalı olduğu için insanlar üzerinde bariz etkiler yaratırlar. Bu yüzden hepsinin zaman içinde oluşmuş birer anlamı vardır. KIZIL: ATEş RENGİ olması dolayısiyle ENERJİ sembolüdür. CELAL ifadesidir. Türkler bir olay karşısındaki menfi heyecanlarını bu yüzden KIZMAK ğ KIZARMAK kelimeleri ile ifade ederler. KIZAN, KIZDIRILAN cisimde ATEş etkisi olduğunu gene bu renkle olan ilişkisinden anlarız. Domatesin, elmanın kızarması, kızılcık, hep bize bu meyvalarda ENERJİ kaynağı GüNEşğin etkisini hatırlatır. 

KIZIL kelimesinin bir de, SUğyun İNFRARED(kızılötesi) ışınları absorbe etmesi yüzünden, BİO-ENERJİ, yani bedenimizdeki KAN(ki o da kırmızıdır) vasıtasıyla varlığını sürdüren ve dolaşan ENERJİ anlamı vardır. 

SARI: KIZIL ile ifade edilen ATEşğin solgun halini belirttiği için, SARI renk üLüM ve YİTMİşLİK anlamı taşır. Sararan yapraklar, azalan GüNEş enerjisinin, soğuğun geldiğinin ve üLüMğün işaretidir. Benzin sararması, bir insanın vücudundaki BİO-ENERJİ oranının düştüğünü gösterir. 

YEşİL: Bu renk, ATEş ve ENERJİğnin ne yakıcı derece fazla, ne de dondurucu derecede az olduğu, yani tam olarak HAYATğın oluşmasına imkan tanıyacak oranda olduğunu gösterir. Onun için YEşERMEK, canlanmak anlamında kullanılır. YEşİL, HAYAT ve VAROLMA demektir. 

Türkler in SARI ve YEşİLği aynı oranda kullanmaları, onların gerçekçiliğine işarettir. üünkü HAYAT ve üLüM birbirinden ayrılmaz. Doğan her şey ölür, ölen her şey başka bir varlığa HAYAT verir. 

MAVİ: GüK rengidir, zaten eski Türkler bu adı kullanırdı.GüK ise OKSİJEN, yani NEFES almamızın amacı demektir. Bu acıdan GüK rengi CANğa işarettir. 

AK: Işığı olduğu gibi geri iade eden renktir. üünkü ENERJİğye, mücadeleye ihtiyacı yoktur. Bu yüzden, SAFLIK, ARINMIşLIK, OLGUNLUK, KEMALE ERMİşLİK halidir. Ayrıca CENNET demektir. 

KARA: Işığı tümüyle absorbe eder. Bütün renkleri yutar. Bu bakımdan, GİZLİLİK, KAPALI KALMIşLIK, CEHALET, TECRüBESİZLİK, KüTüLüK ifade eder. Saç ve sakalın SİYAH olması, GENüLİK ama aynı zamanda TECRüBESİZLİK ve CEHALET sembolüdür. Bunların AKLAşMASI veya AĞARMASI (bu kelime aynı zamanda ERMEK, GüĞE AKMAK anlamına da gelir), ise BİLGİ, TECRüBE ve OLGUNLUK işaretidir. 

Türkler bu renkleri taşıdıkları sembollere uygun olarak binlerce yıl bayraklarında, kilimlerinde, halılarında, çoraplarında, kıyafetlerinde, yazma ve mendillerinde, çok eskilerden kalma semboller ile birlikte kullanmışlardır. 

1605 yılında Holandalılar Avustralyağnın kuzeybatı kıyılarına çıktılar. Yerli halkın görünüşte hiç bir medeniyeti yoktu. Avcı ve toplayıcı idiler. Yani ilkel insanların düzeyinde yaşıyorlardı ve 14.000 yıldan beri bu koca kıtada varlıklarını sürdürmüşlerdi. 

Ne var ki, Batı Avustralya mağaralarında KIMBERLY diye bilinen yazılı resimler bulundu. Bir astronata benzetilen resimlerden birinin üzerinde ETRüSKüE, PROTO-TüRKüE, PROTO-İYONCA, PRE-MISIRCA'da görülen harfler ile yazılmış yazıda şu kelimeler vardı: ELİS ESİS OZ... yani Kİşİ HALİNDE GüĞE GEüME... 

Bugün ESKİ DüNYAğda (ASYA, AFRİKA, AVRUPA) bulunmuş olan bütün yazıların aynı esasa OGüL-UKUS ALFABESİ'ne (ESKİ BİLGELERİN ORTAK ALFABESİ ) dayandığını tesbit etmiş bulunuyoruz. 

Ancak izahı zor olan husus, aynı alfabenin AMERİKA kıtasında da görülmesidir. AVUSTRALYAğda da!.. 

Mesela MAYA TAKVİMİ ğndeki İS harfi, PRE-MISIR yazılarından ve ETRüSKüEğden çok iyi tanıdığımız bir harftir. TENOHA TAKVİMİğnde ise US-üü, İT, AT, OĞ gibi o zamanların BEYNELMİLEL-uluslararası harflerini okuyabilmekteyiz. 

Alimler AMERİKA uluslarının 30.000 ASYAğdan, BERİNG BOĞAZIğnı kullanarak geçtiklerini belirtiyorlar. Ancak 30.000 yıl öncesinin insanı, değil yazmak, doğru dürüst konuşma kaabiliyetine bile sahip değildi. Ya bu geçiş tarihi yanlış, ya da medeniyeti daha sonra gelenler oluşturdu. 

PRE-MISIR medeniyeti 1. Sülalesinin kurucusu MENESğin M.ü. 2849 yılında başlıyan saltanatı ile başlar... Ancak onların ressamlığı, heykeltraşlığı, mimarisi, felsefesi günümüze yanlış yansımıştır. Firavunlarının İLAH olduğuna mı inanmışlardır? Bir kısmı belki, ama hepsini öyle değerlendirmek doğru olmaz. Hayvan putlara mı tapmışlardır? Büyük bir ihtimalle, hayır! 

KONGOğda pigmeleri inceliyen bir yazar, onların avlamak istedikleri file BWANA KUBA TENBO dediklerini yazar. Bu, "Büyük Allah Tenbo" demektir. Bundan pigmelerin file taptıklarını çıkarmak acaba doğru olur mu?.. üünkü avladıkları fili oturup yiyorlar. Yani, taptıkları varsayılan nesne yok oluyor. 

Bir halkın kültürü, onun çağında ve içinde yaşamadan, kolay anlaşılamaz. 

Bu yüzden MISIR piktogramlarını da farklı değerlendirmek gerekir. 

MISIRğın THEBEN (SUDAN) yakınlarındaki NEGADE bölgesinde M.ü. 3000-2000 yıllarına ait bulgular, SüMER kültürüne şaşırtıcı derecede benzemektedir. 

MENESğten önce MISIRğda hiç bir resim-yazıya rastlanmamaktadır. Ancak o tarihten (M.ü. 2948) sonra birdenbire medeniyet hızla gelişme göstermiş, karmaşık piktogramlar bütün yapıları süslemiştir. 

İşte biz bunu SüMERLERğden TEB şehrine, oradan da KUZEY MISIRğa gelen üGüL-OKUS kültürüne bağlıyoruz. Yani PROTO-TüRKLER'e!.. 

M.ü. 1650ğde MISIRğda bir HİKSOS istilası vardır. HİKSOSLAR, ANADOLUğyu, MEZOPOTAMYAğyı ve YUNANİSTANğI etkisine alan OK (TüRK)ırkıdır. MISIRğa, atı ve savaş arabalarını getiriyorlar. 108 yıl MISIR onların hakimiyetinde kalıyor. HİKSOSLAR M.ü. 1542ğde MISIRğdan çıkartılıyorlar. Bu tarihten sonra da MISIRğda büyük piramitlere rastlanmaz. 

MISIR yazısı 1821ğ de Fransız alim şAMPOLYONğun ROSETTA TAşIğnı okumayı başarması ile çözüldüğü belirtilmektedir. Bugün 24 harfi olduğu kabul edilmektedir, halbuki aslında 604 değişik harf vardır. . Ancak MISIR hiyeroliflerinde 3000 kadar değişik şekil vardır. Tıpkı bugünkü üİN ve JAPON alfabesinde 2000ğin üstünde şekil olması gibi! Aslında üİNCEğdeki ideogramların (kavramları belirten şekil) sayısı 40.000ğdir. 

MISIR dilinin çözülmesini, KLEOPATRA gibi bir kaç kelimenin iki ayrı dilde aynı taş üzerinde yazılı olmasının sağladığı öne sürülmektedir. Biz alfabe sisteminden biliyoruz ki, başlangıçta her HARF bir İDEOGRAM idi, yani anlatmaya çalıştığı şeyin resmi idi. o resmin bir okunuşu, bir de o harfin sonradan geliştirilen okunuşu vardır. Her dilde bugün bile her ses için bir kaç harf vardır, veya bir harf bir kaç ayrı şekilde telaffuz edilir. Arapça da üç H (HA, HI, HE) harfi vardır. İngilizceğde C harfi bazen S (city), bazen de K (case) okunur. Türkçeğdeki K harfinin bir ince bir de kalın hali vardır. (KAL-KEL) H harfi de öyle. (HALI-HEP) 

Bu yüzden Kazım Mirşan MISIR yazısının doğru okunduğu inancında değildir. Ve şöyle der: 


-"MISIR üLüLER KİTABIğnı dikkatle gözden geçirdim. Ve gördüm ki okuyucu (esas metni okuyup tercüme eden) manalandırabileceği şekiller aramakta, ve bu manalara göre cümleler kurarak metni tercüme ettiğini iddia etmektedir. Bazı metinlerde okuyucunun (tercümanın) bulabildiği manalı harfler o kadar azdır ki, insan 'Bu koca yazıda sadece bunlar mı yazılmış?' demekten kendini alamıyor!" 
Kazım Mirşanğa göre, MISIR yazılarını çözmenin tek yolu, o dönemde bütün AVRASYAğda kullanılan, ve SüMERLERğden MISIRğa ulaşmış olan üGüL-OKUS ALFABESİ'nden yararlanmaktır. üünkü yazılar o dille yazılmıştır. (Bakınız:OT-OĞ TAMĞALARI ) 

Elbetteki zamanla bir tek TAMĞAğdan bir kaç ayrı ideogram çıkmıştır. Mesela üY tamğası, ORTAASYAğda KEüE üADIR şekli ile ifade edilmişken, PRE-MISIRğda bu, DİRSEKTEN BüKüLMüş KOL halini almıştır. Aynı şekilde AN tamğası, PROTO-TüRKüEğde KİşİNİN BEYNİ VE OMURİLİĞİNDEN MüTEşEKKİL DüşüNME VE HİS SİSTEMİğni ifade ederken; MISIRğda KİşİLERİN AKLINI BAşINA GETİREN TOKMAK haline dönmüştür. ED tamğası, PROTO-TüRKüEğdeCİNSİ MüNASEBET ARZUSU İLE YATAN KADIN anlamı taşırken, MISIRğda bu AFRİKA kültürünün de etkisi ile DİşİLİK ORGANI haline gelmiştir. ER tamğası UüAN KUş iken, KUş TüYü olmuştur. üS tamğası GüK iken, MISIRğda GüĞü GüSTEREN Kİşİğye dönüşmüştür. 

PRE-MISIR medeniyetinin MEZOPOTAMYA-TEB-NİL DELTASI yolunu takip eden PROTO-TüRK ğ SüMER kültürü sonucu kurulduğunun delili, PRE-MISIR dilindeki resim-yazıların PROTO-TüRKüE ile tercümeleridir. 

Bunları ilerde vereceğiz. 


*** 
email: ttrkkanexcite.com

----------

